# Melbourne, Australia - Let's stop talking about it and actually meet



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Whether it is just a couple of us or a few of us, I thought it is time to stop talking for an eternity about a Melbourne meet-up and actually make it happen. As long as an amenable time and date can be discussed, I'm in. I've been to meet-ups from other online places and met numerous people from online before, so I'm comfortable meeting people and know how to do it safely and whatnot. I'm also a (student-)teacher, so I have a natural empathy quota. 

Register your interest here and some concrete places, times, and dates.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

good luck.
Im from nsw so i wont come.
Hope other people can make it and that u guys have fun !


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There are a ****eload of Melbourne peeps here so should be a good meet. Have fun


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, there are! I was wondering why the melbourne groups are so empty 
Anyways, I'm in as long as it's the holidays... which is about 3-4 weeks time? I live in Melbourne in the breaks but I go to uni in NSW. 
It'll also be my first time meeting a group of people with SA so... just letting you know. And preferably a place that's easily accessible to public transport, I don't mind where as long as it's not too complicated


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Judi said:


> Anyways, I'm in as long as it's the holidays... which is about 3-4 weeks time? I live in Melbourne in the breaks but I go to uni in NSW.


You should find out exactly when you are in Melbourne.



> And preferably a place that's easily accessible to public transport, I don't mind where as long as it's not too complicated


A place in or near the CBD would probably be preferable then. Usually inner-city suburbs have a variety of good places too and are accessible via short tram trips at the very least.



> It'll also be my first time meeting a group of people with SA so... just letting you know.


As long as you turn up if you make a commitment.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Alright, I just checked my uni calendar:
Between September 12 and October 4 is ok 
I won't be working either so weekdays or weekends are both fine by me.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

I am on a two-week break from September 21 to October 2. Weekends at any time of the year are fine with me, however. I imagine most people prefer Saturday or Sunday, around lunch time, but that is up to others to decide.


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Oh, cool. I'd be into that.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

pyramidsong said:


> Oh, cool. I'd be into that.


Cool. Are there any particular dates, days, and times you can attend or would like the meet-up to be held?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm cool with anytime on the weekends since now I have gotten my licence.

Last person I met from SAS I met in Melbourne Central, the person before that was a dude who I met with in Richmond. He showed me the bar circuit and I know some good places to catch some live music, too, if you're all interested?

I don't mind being taxi to somebody else either since I am a non-drinker.

SO I guess all that's left is to reach a general consensus on a good time and date??


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm free Sundays, but I could probably work out a Saturday if no-one else is.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome,  more people. I live in Keysborough, I can drive but I'm not so good at driving and directions in general. The live music sounds great! at least to me...


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Judi said:


> Awesome,  more people. I live in Keysborough, I can drive but I'm not so good at driving and directions in general. The live music sounds great! at least to me...


I know someone from social anxiety meets who lives in Keysborough. If he comes along and you really need help getting to wherever the meet-up is, something might be able to be worked out in that regard.

Jaiyyson, I have no problem with bars and live music, but what do other people want to do? It might also be a problem if Sunday is a popular date, as it usually is with things like this. Pyramidsong has already indicated being free more easily on Sundays than Saturdays.

Anyway, dates September 12/13 and 19/20 seem to be fine so far. I am sure we could decide on something before then.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

^ that sounds great, but i honestly don't mind. I could just drive to the station and leave my car there. My parents (are the asian kind, lol) are overly protective and whenever I had friends pick me up they would always criticise me after, especially if they're male and not from my highschool. 
So are there only 4 people interested?! Looks like sunday is okay with everyone here so far...


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I just saw this. Ive been saying since I got on this damn forum Id meet up. But now Im pregnant. Bars prolly wont be my thing anymore and I feel like crap seriously. :flush Cant drink or smoke either. So thats not fun. (as I kinda relied on them to cure my SA before).
I am still in the Dandenong area (not far from you Judi). So perhaps another time. (Moving to Pakenham in December). I seriously dont want to make any excuses. But being pregnant is kinda a biggie right now.
I do hope you all meet up and have an awesome time!!!.. for me too.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

bump~~~

I found out I actually come back a week earlier than expected. We can have the meetup on 5th or 6th of September if anyone wants to.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

That could be possible. List a thing or two you want to do, however.

I don't think the bars and live bands idea will work on a Sunday, since that would be a Sunday night thing? I know that is a poor time for most people, with Monday around the corner and all. If it is a Sunday, I suppose we could eat lunch and go to bars afterwards if anyone is inclined.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

I just saw this, would be awesome idea for me later on.. But even the thought of it scares me atm.. Maybe in a couple of months or so.

Have fun though, I'm dying to meet some other people with SA


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I honestly don't know any recommended place, since I don't go out much 

You should come Genelle! I've never met another SA person before. I'll probaly be terrified on the day as well, but it'll be a good experience, and the sooner the better right?


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sunday September 6, 12PM? There are a variety of options, but I am guessing most would like it to be in the CBD or as close to the CBD as possible? I like a cafe (with good food and everything) in Carlton, just a block away from the Melbourne Museum, but if you come from Spencer Street Station you might not be inclined to have a fifteen minute walk. I've been there before and it is a good place and close to the CBD. There is lots of space there - it's a big cafe - so we can find a quiet corner and be a little less nervous.

Cafe Notturno: http://maps.google.com.au/maps?hl=e...bmxDA&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=result&resnum=1 http://www.cafenotturno.com.au/

There are other places in the city, but a number of them I can't even remember the name or exact location. I have been to the Melbourne Bar and Bistro before on the corner of Elizabeth and Bourke Streets, which is an all-you-can-eat place. There are a number of Asian restaurants around we could try, but then I forget the names of the places and do not frequent them often.

Melbourne Bar and Bistro: http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&...lbourne+bar+and+bistro&geocode=Fdv_vv0doPijCA

And yes, please come Genelle.  Help us decide on a time and place and come along!


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

How ironic- I'm anxious about an SA meetup. Screw it, I'll be there.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

pyramidsong said:


> How ironic- I'm anxious about an SA meetup. Screw it, I'll be there.


But where is "there"? :b Do you prefer one of the above places, or do you have another suggestion?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Anywhere is fine. We could all meet under the clocks at Flinders and walk somewhere, rather than trying to find a particular location...?


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

pyramidsong said:


> Anywhere is fine. We could all meet under the clocks at Flinders and walk somewhere, rather than trying to find a particular location...?


I was thinking about that myself (except it was the State Library), but the problem with that is people turn up at different times from the meet-ups I have attended. By different times I usually mean late by a fair margin. We (or just one of us) could very well end up just standing around getting fed up. I know I am a get there painfully early kind of person, so I have done the waiting around by myself doing nothing a couple of times while people took their time arriving - late. Some people are just plain latecomers, but others can have commitments and turn up later on. It is better staying at the one location for those reasons - plus people aren't rushed and they know we are at the one place in the meantime.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

How about in Central station? There are seats under those clocks, plus early comers can walk around... go to borders, etc... There should be places to eat too, but it's honestly been a long while since I went there so I don't know which places are good.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The meet is taking place in Brisbane now, so everyone book your plane tickets!!! woooooo

sigh


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

May I revive this thread? Any takers for a new meet-up??


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

Jaiyyson said:


> May I revive this thread? Any takers for a new meet-up??


I just noticed this thread, I might possibly, maybe consider almost think about this.......


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

New? The first one never took place |D
I'd be willing if there was more than 1 person attending, and if I am in town at the time


----------



## xerwb2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I would probably go if it was in the summer hols. Most people are free then, right?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

But just remember we'll all be nervous... since we all have SA we know how you feel. I'm hoping I won't have cold feet on the day either |D


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

Judi said:


> But just remember we'll all be nervous... since we all have SA we know how you feel. I'm hoping I won't have cold feet on the day either |D


there's a _day_ planned now?

(200th Post)


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

hm? well no, not yet, but assuming there will be one, it would take a portion of the day right?

btw. There's actually 59 people on this site from Melbourne if you search through the search function... not sure how many are active and willing, but if someone pms them the details it'd go to their emails right? XD *hint hint*


----------



## beanie (Nov 24, 2009)

*Oh hi :d*

So i just posted this elsewhere 
"Hi guys,
So I don't know where to post this but I was actually thinking of creating a whole separate webpage for SA in Melbourne :idea . I was even thinking... (and this is maybe a long shot) ... of holding meet ups. I'm actually pretty good now days, but need more 'practise' and have always found this easier around people who understand. And who better to understand than other SA-ers?   
Are there enough people on here from Melbourne to make it worthwhile..??
xxx "

I didn't realise anybody did the meetups thing!! My browser on my phone won't let me scroll up and see the responses to the first post but I'm hunting down a library computer as we speak, to see if y'all did !! And if you'd be willing to do it again  :yes


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

There hasn't been one yet, but lets make one soon, I'm back in Melbourne now! my exams are over!!!! XD


----------



## beanie (Nov 24, 2009)

congrats Judi! Mine are too  what do you study ?? and hooray, i didn't miss the meet up  although I'm guessing you've all been talking for a while and I'm all new and stuff  
So it goes


----------



## beanie (Nov 24, 2009)

oh wow. this forum is totally awesome. perhaps I'll 'edit my profile' before lunch..


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

It goes, let's meet up! then people chicken out or miss the thread or something... I chickened out, but then again I study interstate and just came back the day before the meetup so I was pooped. I'm doing radiography (the job that deals with x-rays)
Apparently talk has been going on even before I joined up, we have to make one soon! Jaiyson has a list of those interested, and would probaly pm them the details whent he time comes.


----------



## beanie (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow radiography...cool !! All that medical type stuff is wonderful ( and by chance most of my closest friends ended up studying med, both parents are doctors, siblings also med students . etc etc. ) .
And really, re: meeting up, that's no good. we HAVE to. Beneficial on so many levels. Scary but beneficial. Like so many other aspects of life :S ehehehe


----------



## travisjsmith (Nov 23, 2009)

This sounds like a bad idea. I would definitely not go, too many people, ahh too social.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

beanie said:


> Wow radiography...cool !! All that medical type stuff is wonderful ( and by chance most of my closest friends ended up studying med, both parents are doctors, siblings also med students . etc etc. ) .
> And really, re: meeting up, that's no good. we HAVE to. Beneficial on so many levels. Scary but beneficial. Like so many other aspects of life :S ehehehe


Thanks  technically it's healthcare but I guess we're all striving for the same purpose. 
What are you studying btw?
exactly, no point in scaring ourselves here, it is afterall an enviroment where people can understand and accept you, it's probaly the least scariest enviroment we can come across XD


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I love Melbourne, thats all.


----------

